# Stihl Brand name censored out



## superduty5.4guy

Wathing the new season and looked to see if one of the saws was a 660 or 880 but the top nameplate was censored out like boobies are on tv. Maybe its been like this all along on this show but i just realized it. So anyone who saw this part was it a 660 or a 880?


----------



## Tree Pig

Yeah they did the same thing on the last seasons too. I didnt pay enough attention to see which it was 660 or 880


----------



## Fronty Owner

The average joe is going to buy a husky instead of a stihl.


----------



## Echo6 Sierra

I noticed that last season.... I'm pretty sure it was an 880 though.


----------



## superduty5.4guy

darn i wanted to see my good ole' 660 in action. By the way Echo, I love your avatar, there needs to be more like us.


----------



## Outlaw5.0

I saw a 441 also.


----------



## diesel3408

there 660s the 880s dont get high revs


----------



## Nosmo

When J.R.Browning was felling one of those trees they even blanked out the name on the bar. 

Nosmo


----------



## injun joe

Outlaw5.0 said:


> I saw a 441 also.



if it was that tree in the road that had to come down it was a 441 it had the clips rather than a knob.


----------



## superduty5.4guy

I wonder why they have to censor stihl out because when you look at the axmen online, they use the brand name husqvarna on their little videos, i guess just legal BS like usual this day and age but if I was Stihl I definately would try to be putting my name on their stuff, just makes sense to me, reaching out to advertise to millions of possible people for essentially free.


----------



## bitzer

Browning had a 660. I also saw some 066s. I don't think you'd want to be doing that diameter felling with an 880. Too frickin heavy. The swamp man's long bar saw was an 880 or 088. The muffler front is the biggest giveaway there. 

Don't get why they blur out the model numbers either. Anyone who knows anything about saws knows what the colors mean anyway as far as brand.


----------



## Outlaw5.0

Rygaard had the 441. I saw it on the ground.


----------



## giXXer

I've noticed how they blank out the brand name Stihl as well, yet in one scene they show a Stihl saw on it's side on the ground and you can clearly read the brand name "Oregon" on the bar. Could it be that Dolmar, Husky, and Oregon gave permission to show their name and Stihl didn't?


----------



## Ol' Brian

giXXer said:


> I've noticed how they blank out the brand name Stihl as well, yet in one scene they show a Stihl saw on it's side on the ground and you can clearly read the brand name "Oregon" on the bar. Could it be that Dolmar, Husky, and Oregon gave permission to show their name and Stihl didn't?



I don't know that Stihl didn't give permission... but rather that any company that gets it's product name shown will be perceived to get "free" advertising, which would cause the competitors of said company to complain that they are not getting "free" advertising...


----------



## Fronty Owner

xlr82v2 said:


> I don't know that Stihl didn't give permission... but rather that any company that gets it's product name shown will be perceived to get "free" advertising, which would cause the competitors of said company to complain that they are not getting "free" advertising...



you may be onto something there. 
Perhaps stihl doesn't want to be associated with people that act like that.


----------



## superduty5.4guy

That very well could be, especially in this day and age when absolutely everything _has_ to be friggin equal. I mean it would be different if it were obviously a scripted advertisement, like picturing a feller with his saw saying something like "this here is my stihl ms660, its the only saw i'll use and the only saw we all use" or something like that, you know what I mean. I mean they say brand names of other things (i think). I dunno just seems ridiculous to me its not like everyone has the exact same brand of everything its just what some of those guys choose to use. I guess we may never know all the technicalities but the free advertisement and other companies complaining idea does seem very possible.


----------



## dh1984

i seen that too but i seen on one of the axmen shows that some of them was usein some huskys and they didn't block the names out on them like they did on the stihls so what is it they think the huskys are better then a stihl or something if they think that they are really wrong in the head because i owned both and the stihl would always beat the heck out of the husky every time we get to cutting and most of them time i take and cut fir wood with them and i had to go up on my ridge to cut wood and the husky would make it back down the rigde the hard way because it would start fine on the bottom and when i got to the top it wouldn't hit a lick for nothing and i just give up and give it a good toss down the ridge but my stihl has never felled me yet on starting exspt one time when the filter got really clogged up but a cuple of beats up against the tail gate on the truck fixed that so i think a husky is not the best saw out there a stihl is


----------



## Fronty Owner

I have noticed that more often on shows and movies, every vehicle will be the same manufacturer. Either that, or they will blur out the just the manufacture emblem on the grill even tho every bit of the vehicle is easily recognizable.


----------



## dh1984

yea i seen that to they seem to be doin that on just about every thing for something stupid like someone coldn't figure out what kind of vehicle it is


----------



## Racerboy832

Wasn't there one episode when Doowab or whatever they call him showed his new Husqvarna saw. That was when his dad told him not to hurt himself and he cut his pants. I bet Husky gave him that saw.


----------



## nhlogga

i also noticed the logos on the heavy equipment and even on clothing is censord.


----------



## Turkeyslayer

dh1984 said:


> i seen that too but i seen on one of the axmen shows that some of them was usein some huskys and they didn't block the names out on them like they did on the stihls so what is it they think the huskys are better then a stihl or something if they think that they are really wrong in the head because i owned both and the stihl would always beat the heck out of the husky every time we get to cutting and most of them time i take and cut fir wood with them and i had to go up on my ridge to cut wood and the husky would make it back down the rigde the hard way because it would start fine on the bottom and when i got to the top it wouldn't hit a lick for nothing and i just give up and give it a good toss down the ridge but my stihl has never felled me yet on starting exspt one time when the filter got really clogged up but a cuple of beats up against the tail gate on the truck fixed that so i think a husky is not the best saw out there a stihl is



Maybe your Husky wont stay running because you keep throwing it down the ridge?


----------



## dh1984

lol but it will run good untill i get to the top of the ridge and then it wouldn't hit a lick i tried every thing when i get up there and it still wouldn't hit a lick so it makes it down the hard way and then i get down there and it fires right up i don't know whats goin on with it but i took and bought a stihl to replace it and the stihl hasn't let me down yet


----------



## BuddhaKat

I think all this blurring is silly and takes away from the show. I suspect that the reason for the blurring is the trend towards grabbing revenue from any source you can. It's called product placement. In some respects it's legitimate advertising, but it can be abused too. You can blackmail Coke into paying by threatening to film Pepsi. If the Stihl or Husky logo is broadcast, it's probably come at a fairly hefty price. It all comes down to demographics.


----------



## taylor6400

They will only show brands that are PAYING to advertise and use their products on TV. Same in movies. Any mention or film of a brand or logo is paid for. Its marketing. I guess Stihl isnt paying them...

Case in point if you watch dirty jobs. Hes a Ford spokesman and they advertise Ford trucks on that show ALL the time. Ford is paying Discovery good money...along with Mike Rowe.


----------



## thinkxingu

My brother spoke to a Stihl rep and she said the company doesn't want to be identified with some of the stupid stuff that goes on there, i.e. no PPE, one-handed saw usage, etc.

As for one type of car, Transformers = Chevy, Ironman = Audi, etc. Check it out.

S


----------



## Huskyman4k

Fronty Owner said:


> The average joe is going to buy a husky instead of a stihl.



:agree2:
The only way to go my friend

Never ever let me down, trust husky 100%

Oh Stilh are good dont get me wrong, just not the saws for me thats all, some like them & some dont. they both cut, husky just does it quicker to me.


----------



## John D

thinkxingu said:


> My brother spoke to a Stihl rep and she said the company doesn't want to be identified with some of the stupid stuff that goes on there, i.e. no PPE, one-handed saw usage, etc.
> 
> As for one type of car, Transformers = Chevy, Ironman = Audi, etc. Check it out.
> 
> S




I find that very easy to believe...the whole show is an accident waiting to happen,not sure if its all staged to add drama..or its real.I wouldnt want to be associated with those Motley Crews....they way the act,and horse around on the jobsites isnt inline with the image most saw makers want to portray...


----------



## floyd

You mean Sthil didn't want to pony up advertising $. 

It has been said a million times before...professional loggers are not anything like they are depicted on this ENTERTAINMENT show.


----------



## discounthunter

floyd said:


> You mean Sthil didn't want to pony up advertising $.
> 
> It has been said a million times before...professional loggers are not anything like they are depicted on this ENTERTAINMENT show.



quite the opposite.the show has pay to use logs.only if a company wants to sponser a show or crew would they have to pay .


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Product placement is big business. Cell phones, soft drinks, cars, cigarettes, guns, fast food. All carefully placed and references to the product is sometimes added to the script in movies and television. Stallone doesnt ask for a smoke in demolition man, he asks for a marlboro and was paid over 500,000 to include it in this and other movies. Superman got thrown into a marlboro truck of a type that never existed outside the movie and louis smoked them to.

big money.

Mercedes made them take the emblems off one of there cars seen in the movie slumdog millionaire, as they didnt want there brand associated in that way, I guess like how stihl is on axmen


----------



## Dalmatian90

Ever seen that little (R) after the name on the saws?

That's a Registered Trademark and comes with strong legal protections.

You can't put the Stihl logo on another commercial product without their permission.

The TV Producers can no more have the logo appear without permission then they could screen print the Stihl logo on a T-shirt.

There are fair use provisions which could allow it, but the burden of proof falls on the person using it, and it's a lot cheaper to pay some kid just out of college to blur the images on a Mac then it is to pay trial attorneys.


----------



## stihlavarna

Huskyman4k said:


> :agree2:
> The only way to go my friend
> 
> Never ever let me down, trust husky 100%
> 
> Oh Stilh are good dont get me wrong, just not the saws for me thats all, some like them & some dont. they both cut, husky just does it quicker to me.



+1 rep, well said...


----------



## KingArbor

I think the only thing they DONT censor is the Oregon Bars on the show. Guess they pay good money to sponsor Ax Men.


----------



## NeoTree

Talk about free advertising,.,. that s&s aqualogging had their logo on everything possible, they need it too, what a bunch of morons, although comical it is.


----------



## John D

NeoTree said:


> Talk about free advertising,.,. that s&s aqualogging had their logo on everything possible, they need it too, what a bunch of morons, although comical it is.



LOL,I esp like the tired S&S Ford dually,LOL.I trust old trucks,but that one hasnt in good enough condition to go the the next county,let alone cross country....clearly he neglects his vehicles...


----------



## Nosmo

*The Truck*

I tell you what if it weren't for bad luck Jimmy wouldn't have any at all. I bet he doesn't have that mechanic to replace that windshield. It is cracked all the way across and has some other stringers on it too.

Nosmo


----------



## 567paloggger

*s&s*

without s and s logging or swamp loggers the show will get boring the best part was when his kid fell in the water lol


----------



## NeoTree

when rygard was limbing some trees they were using an 880 magnum or 088 magnum, you could catch the magnum sticker, but it was missing a nameplate. Thats a heavy saw to be limbing with i would think.


----------



## tlandrum

the guy on the landing was using a ms441 with modded muffler. cant mistake the way the filter cover atached to the saw.


----------



## NeoTree

maybe i had a few too many beers


----------



## headleyj

that saw looked mighty big for a 441. I've deleted it already from our DVR. 

And yes - S&S's Dually was fit for a trip to the bone yard and that's about it, let alone a 3500 mile trip...moron. Then to top it off he rearends the fella goodwilling him to the shop although blame there could have been equally divided.

my 2 fav shows - Ax Men and Swamp Loggers


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Censorship...then ,how 'bout the Carhartt thermometer, clothing...Oregon shirt/suspenders, etc? How was that allowed?.....And, women's -oriented commercials during the show.


----------



## beavvo

*Thinkx in #21 is absolutely correct*

according to my regional Stihl rep. Stihl can't allow their company to be associated with the bonehead behavior on the show that passes for "entertainment".


----------



## K7NUT

bitzercreek1 said:


> Browning had a 660.



I thought Browning Sr. had an 880?


----------



## Taxmantoo

In an episode of Ice Pilots, the guys found a McDonald's in Ankara. 
The History Channel showed it, but fuzzied out the sign on the building. There was a lot of yellow in the fuzz, so I assumed they were blotting out the Golden Arches. I failed to see what the point was, since they didn't edit out the guys talking about McD's.


----------



## NeoTree

I think i may have seen J Browning haul around a 660 a few times


----------



## NeoTree

an ad with the rygards for verizon wireless did not censor out the stihl label on the saw, oh no, cats out of the bag theyre using stihl brand saws :greenchainsaw:


----------



## DK_stihl

*Logos*

I want to know why they fuzzed out the thunderbird logo on the yarder. They're not even in business anymore! Who cares about that one?


----------



## superduty5.4guy

Ya i've been seeing quite a few of those verizon commercials with the rygards lately. Money, money, money thats all its about haha.


----------



## huskystihl

Gabe ate the logo with his cup of coffee while everyone else was out working. I'm getting sprint now.


----------



## fatjoe

*logo censor*

Theres two reasons they might censor the logo.First, as previously stated, the company(Stihl) doesn`t want to be associated with what is going on.The other is that the show does not want to give free advertisment to the company(Stihl).There ia some stupid law that states shows can show logos(Mc donalds, Nike, Oregon, Stihl),If there shown naturally, not putting emphasis on the product.So , I would say that the show contacted Stihl and asked for compensation for showing there products.Stihl probably declined and the show censored the logo so that Stihl would not get free advertisment.


----------



## superduty5.4guy

I cant say that I can blame stihl for doing something like that because I can imagine that history channel would request a hefty sum of money for their 'advertising'. Anybody that really cares what kind of saw it is will most likely be someone like us who already knows what brand it is at first glance. Although.... I have seen full page stihl ads in the USA today which strikes me as interesting.


----------



## Grace Tree

I "heard", and this may or may not be true, that the ratings went down every time they showed a Stihl saw because the audience perceived Stihls as overated, overpriced saws only purchased by misled sheep. Again, this perception may or may not be true.

product placement


----------



## mtfallsmikey

NeoTree said:


> I think i may have seen J Browning haul around a 660 a few times



Some time ago, he was interviewed along with a couple of others from Ax Men, on a program on Sirius radio. That is his "prize" saw, said all of their saws are modded.


----------



## banshee67

Small Wood said:


> I "heard", and this may or may not be true, that the ratings went down every time they showed a Stihl saw because the audience perceived Stihls as overated, overpriced saws only purchased by misled sheep. Again, this perception may or may not be true.
> 
> product placement



best movie ever!


----------



## banshee67

apparently carhart is a sponsor huh?
its the middle of summer and some of the guys working in the brush at JM browning are wearing long sleeve black carhart shirts, the same ones, like someone from carhart showed up that morning and gave them abox to wear..ive seen the carhart logo on a lot of their clothes, sometimes a closeup will be shown


----------



## northcut2171

Rygaards saw on the landing was most definitely a ms441 there is no question about it if you know anything about stihls... and im almost positive browning sr. had a 660 or 066 using an 880 would be an extremely unnecessary amount of overkill for the felling hes doing. My opinion on stihls labels being blurred is the simple fact that they feel they dont need the free advertising to sell products because those of us who know what its like to run a stihl wont ever buy anything else... like it says in there product catalogue there not a "big box" saw.


----------



## fatjoe

*Stihl on Verizon commercial...*

I saw a Verizon commercial during an Axmen show last night.One of the loggers was saying how his company has to use the "best" equiptment, yada, yada, yada. They definately showed a Stihl MS 441 throwin some chips.Apparently, Verizon doesn`t mind giving free advertisment to Stihl or Stihl didn`t mind footin the price tag.I`m thinking that Verizon wanted it`s phone to be associated in the same "class" as Stihl, considering they ran one of their phones over with a dozer track running through the mud..


----------



## Cummins00

fatjoe said:


> I saw a Verizon commercial during an Axmen show last night.One of the loggers was saying how his company has to use the "best" equiptment, yada, yada, yada. They definately showed a Stihl MS 441 throwin some chips.Apparently, Verizon doesn`t mind giving free advertisment to Stihl or Stihl didn`t mind footin the price tag.I`m thinking that Verizon wanted it`s phone to be associated in the same "class" as Stihl, considering they ran one of their phones over with a dozer track running through the mud..



I laughed out loud when Rygaard said they only use the "best" equipment. Anyone who knows the company knows that they skip every corner possible in an attempt to save a buck - have you seen their yarder? That thing is a bigger pile then Obama's healthcare plan. Not only that but Verizon doesn't get cell reception in half the places they are shooting at on the Peninsula - no wonder Travis couldn't get ahold of anyone, they are using Verizon!


----------



## fatjoe

Cummins00 said:


> I laughed out loud when Rygaard said they only use the "best" equipment. Anyone who knows the company knows that they skip every corner possible in an attempt to save a buck - have you seen their yarder? That thing is a bigger pile then Obama's healthcare plan. Not only that but Verizon doesn't get cell reception in half the places they are shooting at on the Peninsula - no wonder Travis couldn't get ahold of anyone, they are using Verizon!



Don`t know nothing about Verizon, But my Sprint Samsung phone gets awsome reception.I know one thing, I wouldn`t last a 1/2 day working for them dudes.They`re all miserable.I know they`ve got a business to run and good help is hard to find, but for the $10.00 bucks an hour they probably pay, I`de find a different job, where the moral was a little bit better.


----------



## diesel3408

Discovery channel didn't want to pay stihl for the Regestard trade mark


----------



## fatjoe

It`s called product placement, and Stihl doesn`t want to foot the bill , plain and simple.Discovery wants money to show the Stihl logo.Discovery isn`t gonna advertise Stihl saws for free.Why should they?It doesn`t benefit their show.Discovery can show Stihl saws being used on that show if they want to.They might not want to show the saws being used improperly, but they can show the logo if they want to.


----------

